# LEM MAX VAC AND VACUUM SEALERS UNLIMITED PREMIUM BAGS



## goliath (Jan 31, 2014)

here is a little video demo i did. i sealed a small plastic cup in a new Vacuum Sealers Unlimited Premium bag that i just received today with my LEM Max Vac vacuum sealer and the results were very impressive. im sold on the bags and the unit !!!!!!

normally where i live we get food saver bags on sale at Wallyworld for about 40 cents each. i got these bags for 18 cents Canadian and a little bit of shipping, probably all totaled i did better than 20 cents. our dollar didnt SUCK so bad when i ordered them ...  ha ha ha

I DIDNT SHOW THE ACTUAL SEALING CAUSE I THINK EVERY ONE KNOWS HOW TO RUN A VACUUM SEALER.
i can not see ever buying any other bags .....



I AM VERY IMPRESSED


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is a beer can crush test I did with Lisa's premium bags on my cheapie Foodsaver:













Crush test.jpg



__ venture
__ Feb 2, 2014






I normally double seal for additional protection.  In this test I did a single seal to challenge the bag.  You can see the result.

Her customer service is top notch, too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

